# how to clean a stingray



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

There seems to be a lack of info on the net about how to clean stingrays. I thought I would throw in my two cents. If the ignorant people in charge of the NMFS get to keep taking away our ability to get snapper and grouper, we may all be looking at stingray as something desirable to catch!

First of all, it is not worth it to me to try and catch/clean small stingray. They need to be at least the size of a trashcan lid or bigger. Small ones can be cleaned but do not yield as much meat. Also remember that manta rays and cow rays are protected.

Soooo, get one good stingray:










Feel over the topline for the girdle that makes up the body. 










Identify the edge of the soft body cavity in the back half.










Use your knife to cut parallel to the hard skeletal girdle, moving towards the rear.










Continue parallel to the soft abdomen. 










Deepen your cut all the way to the bottom of the wing, but not through it. Start turning your blade flat and running it parallel to the bottom wing to cut away the fillet. There is cartilage and some bone in the bottom wing, so I don't worry too much about getting every last bit of meat from it. If you do, you will wind up having to cut away the chunks that you accidentally cut off and left attached to the fillet.



















Flip the fillet over once it is free and then fillet the meat from the skin.



















That should leave you with a nice piece of meat! This piece was at least a couple pounds.










Repeat on side number two:



















and this is what you should be left with:



















Sautee in a pan with some butter and olive oil. Just salt, pepper, and dust with old bay. Tastes just like scallops to me!


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome. Thanks for documenting that.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Doc, I heard that the cow rays were an invasive species and you could kill all of them you want.

Is this wrong?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks ! very informative . just might have to try one myself one day .


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i don't see myself eating one, but if i ever did i would go by this report. nice report.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't know about being invasive. There certainly seems to be thousands of them. We saw at least a hundred in a couple hours time in Escambia Bay last night.


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude thats awesome, thanks for showing.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

Very informative. PETA would have a fit with that ray still looking alive though. Good stuff right there.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Definitley gonna have to try one now. Have tossed around the idea before, just never felt like wrestling a big one into the boat.


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

Dude that was a cool post we been eating ray meat along time it happens to be very good thanks for the tip


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

That was a very cool post. I had never seen anyone clean a stingray. Thanks for sharing. :clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

well, one thing is for sure...

he's half the man he used to be...

very informative post right there... never cleaned a ray myself, but now i know how!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We ate allot of big flatfish in Alaska. To clean them, we just cut the wings off. Then once the wings were cut into manageable size portion, we just dipped them in boiling water for a few seconds, and the skin could be wiped off. Haven't tried it with stingrays, but it should work. Stingray is a very desirable sushi fish in Asia.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent tutorial - Thanks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome break down there. I'm actually thinking about trying it.

Cownose rays are not an invasive species. Chances are whoever first said they were invasive said that so no one would down on him for killing a hundred of them.

I can't find however where they are listed as a protected species in Florida or Alabama.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I checked the FWC website, and they said you can not possess Manta ray or Spotted Eagle Ray.

A cownose ray is an eagle ray. From Wikipedia:

The *Cownose ray* (_Rhinoptera bonasus_) is a species of eagle ray found throughout a large part of the western Atlantic and Caribbean, from New England, USA to southern Brazil. It is the most common type of ray found in the Chesapeake Bay, USA, where sport fishermen find the species a nuisance. Cownose rays grow rapidly, and male rays often reach about 35inches (89cm) in width and weigh 26pounds (12kg). Females typically reach 28inches (71cm) in width and weigh 36pounds (16kg).










I figure that both of them have pointy wings. All the stingrays I see in the bay have round wings, so they are fair game. Of course, Manta rays are black/white with pointed wings.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A cownose is a *species *of eagle ray. It is not however <U>the protected species</U> of eagle ray as defined by FWC regulations. That species is the spotted eagle ray. The specific species has to be named in the regulations by its common name. It isn't lumped into the protected status by being related to the protected species.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I love scallops and I knew that stingray is often substituted.

Now that I know how to clean one, I'm going to!!!!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *HaterAide (9/9/2009)*Very informative. PETA would have a fit with that ray still looking alive though. Good stuff right there.


Well PETA also had a fit because Obama swatted a fly.

Since I helped catch that ray, I assure you he was quite dead before we made it back to shore, andcleaning didnt happen till 24hours later. 

Thanks for the post doc!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the tutorial would have been more interesting and action packed if it was alive.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool post, I've ate them before and they are good. Just don't cook them too long or it's tough. 

Also, cownose rays are not protected. I had a guy give me a hard time b/c i caught and killed one to use for shark bait. I literally had to call FWC so the guy would get off my back. Showing him the reg book wasn't even good enough. I quote "those are just guidelines, not the rules". Once on the phone with FWC I asked if he wanted to speak to them and he just shook his head. I gave him the officers name and everything.....lol.

Again, great post!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Believe me, that ray was dead, dead, dead.

He was dead before we put him in the cooler, then he laid on ice all night and most of the next day until I got off work to clean him and make the tutorial.

I was not gonna mess with him up close until he was deceased. Then we carefully broke off the stinger and got rid of it before putting him in the cooler.

That being said, I am considering ways to only take home the wings and not the whole ray. They take up alot of room in a cooler and then you have to dispose of the remains when you are done, which is also a chore. It would be alot easier if it was only the wings to deal with. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/10/2009)*Believe me, that ray was dead, dead, dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know this might seem like a rookie question and it probably is but, do you let the ray hang in the boat until it dies to remove the hook or do you take the hook out while it is alive? I have never caught one before so I don't have a clue! I have never even considered what I would do if I had of caught one. 



By the way, these are some great posts and I would love to see these things pinned. Not necessarily in the general discussion, maybe in the recipe section or create a new one all together. Keep these things up! This is awesome!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey doc, what about any tips on should they be gutted or anything done to them shrotly after catch, without danger of the barb, to help make the meat taste better? Another great post!,

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I gigged it, actually. We were floundering. It took 2 gigs to bring it into the boat. Nice and safe from a distance of 10 feet away! Dropped it in the boat and left it there for awhile. Dealt with it after a couple of hours went by.

If I caught one on hook and line, I would probably get it in the boat somehow and cut the line, getting the hook out later. Thats what I do with sharks. A hook is not worth getting bitten or stabbed by a stinger.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

What I would like to try is cutting off the whole tail as soon as they are landed, and bleeding it out like a shark. It would make a mess in the boat. Might have to put it in cooler just to contain the mess if I did it. I am still not too fond of getting that close to the stinger until it is dead.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/10/2009)*I gigged it, actually. We were floundering. It took 2 gigs to bring it into the boat. Nice and safe from a distance of 10 feet away! Dropped it in the boat and left it there for awhile. Dealt with it after a couple of hours went by.
> 
> If I caught one on hook and line, I would probably get it in the boat somehow and cut the line, getting the hook out later. Thats what I do with sharks. A hook is not worth getting bitten or stabbed by a stinger.




yea it was like having an out of balance washing machine on the end of the gig lol.... took both of us to get those big ones in the boat


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

When we catch them via hook and line I always just stand on the tail (shoes on of course) and cut the barb off if releasing the fish. I cut the tail off if keeping it. I've got some pretty long barbs off of big rays before......

It's probably not the safest thing to do but sometimes there is no extra room in a boat.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bad video but this guy works one over pretty well. He seems to be using the wings and the mid-back part too. There were a few other videos with this one also. This is definitely something worth trying.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

that was a very interesting post

you forgot the step after the dusting of old bay

lift the garbage can lid up and drop the filet inoke

however that was a cool demonstration

i have eaten them before and would again if real hunger started to set in

bout the only thing that eats them besides man is sharks

much rather eat some king or trout

but really was a cool post:clap


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Excellent post...Very informative!!!! I tried one for the first time this spring. It was AMAZING. Made some of the best fish tacos I have ever had.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

This is an excellent post!! I have caught many of them over the years but have always released them unharmed. I hate to see people catch them then act as though their very lives hung in the balance and stab them or cut their tails off or flip them upside down and lit them roast in the sun. I thank you for the info though, you never know when hunger pains may draw you down this road and eating one becomes a matter of survival. Thanks again!! Well done!!:clap:clap


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *nextstep (9/10/2009)*that was a very interesting post
> 
> you forgot the step after the dusting of old bay
> 
> ...


I'd eat ray over green meat king and wormy trout any day of the week.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/10/2009)*Believe me, that ray was dead, dead, dead.
> 
> 
> 
> He was dead before we put him in the cooler, then he laid on ice all night and most of the next day until I got off work to clean him and make the tutorial.




I promise you I'm not giving you hell. I think it's actually quite funny. Very hungry now...


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Great post, Doc! Worth sending back to the top for others to see.I've always wanted to eat a stingray but for whatever reason never have. Now at least I know how to clean em.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brad K (9/10/2009)*Excellent post...Very informative!!!! I tried one for the first time this spring. It was AMAZING. Made some of the best fish tacos I have ever had.


Hey, when you are making fish for fish tacos what are you spicing the meat with? I want to make some but am not sure of the taste I should be going for.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a buddy from corpus and he makes some awesome fish tacos. I want to say its not so much the seasoning of the meat that make his great, but the home made dill sauce and salsa


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

I cleaned and cooked one once....it was the first and the last!! YUCK!!

great post though.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Death From Above (9/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nextstep (9/10/2009)*that was a very interesting post
> ...




+1 on wormy trout~ Smoked King on the other hand... http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic341225-51-1.aspx?Highlight=king+die+for you can Green Meat taste GOOD!



:toast Great Post!

Stressless


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hey dim worms just add protein

would rather eat lots of things before specks or king, but will eat them or even a ray if i got hungry

just makin a comparison

white trout=:hungry

bet ya i could clean up a king and fry it up real good and if you didnt know what it was you would like it

i remember when king were sought for food and people detested aj's things change, and you couldnt even getanyone to touch a trigger ( they had some kind of disease )

it was still a awesome post cow man! :letsdrink


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

what happened to the pictures on this post?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

squirrel said:


> what happened to the pictures on this post?


They were left back in 2009. Welcome to 2014 :yes: Dang!!!


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I have caught many, have heard many times about restaurants using them for scallops... but never knew what i would do with it if I kept it. Thanks!


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Great thread, I wish those old photos were still in it!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Cleaning them in a New England Filet House*

They cut the wings off and then drop them onto a wire wheel thats just a bit under the table that has a slot in it. The wings slide over the wire and it gets into the skin and peels it right off. The wing is flipped over and the same for the other side. This whole process takes about 30 seconds or less. The wing meat is then hit with a cookie cutter circle style and the pieces are tossed into a mix of scallops and water and they assume the flavor of the scallops. The real scallops have a small piece of meat on the side as well as a slight slope on the top. The wing meat has no such slope and no meat attached to the sides. I guess when they find a glue to make some meat stick that might change. Make sure you eat them fresh or they develop a strong ammonia smell and taste.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

kiefersdad said:


> They cut the wings off and then drop them onto a wire wheel thats just a bit under the table that has a slot in it. The wings slide over the wire and it gets into the skin and peels it right off. The wing is flipped over and the same for the other side. This whole process takes about 30 seconds or less. The wing meat is then hit with a cookie cutter circle style and the pieces are tossed into a mix of scallops and water and they assume the flavor of the scallops. The real scallops have a small piece of meat on the side as well as a slight slope on the top. The wing meat has no such slope and no meat attached to the sides. I guess when they find a glue to make some meat stick that might change. Make sure you eat them fresh or they develop a strong ammonia smell and taste.


At some point the cartilage has to be removed from the center of the wing also. The ammonia smell/taste comes from the urea stored in their tissues deteriorating after they're dead. They use it to counteract the affects of all the saltwater they ingest while feeding. Unlike fish, they swallow water and all when ingesting their prey.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

With a cookie cutter 




.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*cow doctor*

wonder what happened to him I forgot about him he was on here all the time then poof gone


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

He is over on the Gulfcoastfishingconnection.com I bet he would be happy to repost the pictures over there for you!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll pass, I'll come over & try some ya'll cooked. If they was worth anything, We would have tournaments 4 them & sell them. Then, They all gone.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have had cow nose before, I tried to scallop them out and they tasted nothing like scallops. I did some research online and it said the best rays to scallop out is cold water skates.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have had cow nose before, I tried to scallop them out and they tasted nothing like scallops. I did some research online and it said the best rays to scallop out is cold water skates.


It's a common mistake. Some people go to the Rockies and look for oysters too.


I always thought it was funny in california when id ask the guys on the pier if they were going to eat the piles of batrays they kept and they said "yeah Holmes, they taste like scallops! Restraunts sell them as scallops!" None of them had a clue what they were talking about and those rays ended up in the dumpsters.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

The Cownose meat is a lot better looking than the Southern Rays, its a lot firmer with better texture. The southerns stink, bad while they're alive and it really goes down hill after they're dead. The meat is very grainy and mushy.


----------

